# Premier 1 Noshock Fence question



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I seem to be asking more chicken questions than goat questions lately *shrug*. Well the chicks we are raising are chicks no longer and we've decide that before we let them free range we should give them a temporary run to get them used to laying eggs in their shed. We are going to buy from premier one the No shock chicken fence since my young siblings take care of the chickens and they would not be able to deal with an electric fence. The question is how many post should I purchase? I am going to buy only one fifty foot section so how far should I go between post? And they sell I higher quality post for corners, will I need those or will I be fine with the cheaper ones?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to think about predators. I would do the better quality corners. Are you doing a square or rectangular shape?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to think about predators. I would do the better quality corners. Are you doing a square or rectangular shape?


My property is entirely fenced in with chain-link on three quarters of it and woven wire on the rest. So this will be a fence in a fence. Still though, I am aware that predators could be a problem. We will put them in at night and there is no way predators could get in that shed. I'm hoping that the fact that the pen will be only a few yards from the house will deter predators during the day time (not to mention the coop is within eyeshot basically all day). As far as long term predator control we will be getting livestock guardian dogs eventually, but that will be spring. Rectangle is probably the only thing that will work with the lay of the land.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then I would get 6 posts.


----------

